# Cozumel



## Shoes (Dec 11, 2012)

Are there any people on the site living on Cozumel or visit there often. We are going to check Cozumel in April.

Thanks, Shoes


----------



## EagleRay (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Shoes. Have been visiting Cozumel 2-4 times each year since 2005. My wife and I will be moving there in early July. Any questions?


----------



## CZMLaura (May 8, 2013)

I live in Cozumel, and have for the past 14 years. There's quite a large ex-pat community here. In fact, I publish a weekly NEWS about all the information and goings on about the island, called Cozumel 4 You. You can find it on line or just email me.


----------

